# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  СПАСИБО

## NamelessChild

Hron
Alonely
Ваня
Суеверие
nothing1
Prodemo
Алексей Рафиев
хzv
mORtal
Джонни
Таня “Vanity”
Галя “cuty”
Миша “Valture”
БУДДА
Arzt
wwwww
Frances
Габо
With_A_Heavy_Heart
Кира “Kaira Grey”
Mimi
Алиса «Ikea»
Рома «Тигр»
Monika
Вероника “Veronika_r”
Spirit Of Autumn
MATARIEL
Свобода
Агата
ER
CorpseGrinder
tventin2
U.F.O.
Val


Большое спасибо вам за все. 

Надеюсь, что большая часть перечисленных это прочтет. Если кого-то случайно забыла, простите меня. Обязательно допишу.

----------


## NamelessChild

А! Чуть не забыла.
Предлагаю в этой теме сказать «спасибо». Не разделяя на близких и просто знакомых. Сказать всем, кому хочется

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Я не очень то вам и помог, но все рано благодарю, приятно ибо  :Smile:

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
Солнце, ты *молодец*...  :roll: 

Спасибо, NamelessChild (ты.. с того форума все начиналось.. благодаря тебе, я здесь.. много-много разговоров.. много всего было, 
не забуду.. картинки, музыка, все.. все это так важно для меня.) 
Спасибо, MATARIEL (поддержка.. спасибо тебе за нее, Кролик)
Спасибо, Агата 
Спасибо, sinbound 
Спасибо, Black Swan (чат, никогда не забуду...)
Cпасибо, 123 ...
Спасибо, 1986-2008
Спасибо, тень 
Спасибо, Волк-Одиночка
Спасибо, ER
Спасибо, Slipknot
Спасибо, grey
Спасибо, Габо 
Спасибо, CorpseGrinder
Спасибо, свобода
Спасибо, Инна

_Спасибо всем_, 
когда читаешь вас.., 
когда говоришь с вами, 
*когда вы просто здесь* - становится легче. 

Да.. и хотелось бы попросить прощения у всех, с кем тесно общалась.. 
всякое бывало.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Прикольно.
Спасибо небу,что оно есть.И звездам.Я вас люблю.

----------


## Инна

> Спасибо, Инна


  :Smile:  

Спасибо форуму, его создателям и всем людям, которые здесь

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Спасибо всем за то, что вы живы, живете и будете жить дальше!!

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Спасибо дьяволу, который дает мне ненависть. Hell yeah :lol:

----------


## tventin2

"Как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались..."  :lol: 
Спасибо. 
Но мне, если честно, не нравится эта тема, такое ощущение, что *NamelessChild* прощается. Как-то не по себе. 
Спасибо говорят, когда дело уже сделано. Или когда уходят. Я так думаю.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Спасибо всем ) и тебе, *NamelessChild* большое спасибо,но соглашусь с мнением *tventin2*, уж как-то больно это смахивает на прощание (

----------


## Агата

> Но мне, если честно, не нравится эта тема, такое ощущение, что NamelessChild прощается. Как-то не по себе.


 мне вот тоже както не оч это нра :roll: 

а на счет "спасибо"... вы хотите чтоб я половину форума перечислила?  :Big Grin:  
ну начнем наверно с Грея - ибо спасибо ему, что создал этот форум и дал нам возможность быть здесь. этот форум....хм,  это - многое.
а ща пойдет списочек....  :Big Grin:  

спасибо следующим личностям :

Freezer2007 (прелестное творчество, рассудителен,не порит горячку=))

NamelessChild (ты чудоооо!=))

свобода (радость=)... спасибо тебе за многое. ты сама знаешь, как я благодарна тебе)

MATARIEL (спасибо за твою доброту, за твой талант, за поддержку!!!)

Волк-Одиночка (спасибо за рассудительность и поддержку)

Бритни Булгакова (спасибо... (хоть она уже вряд ли это прочитает) за то что ты была здесь и помогала)

alonely (я даже не знаю, за что , но отметить тебя очень хочется =) так что тебе специальное спасибо=)))

TUSKA ( ну тут тоже просто слов не хватает! спасибо тебе за твою безграничную доброту, теплоту, стойкость, рассудительность, за твою готовность всегда помочь, за твое терпение и сдержанность!!!! ЗА МНОГОЕ!!! ты - просто чудо!)

riogo (за выдержку)

ER  (за наивность(в хорошем смысле этого слова :wink: ) и доброту)

Slipknot (за креатив и амбиции)

Azazello (за то, что возвращается)

Психоделика (за неординарность=) )

Seraphic Gallows-Bird (спасибо за то, что помог мне кое что понять в себе... в свое время :wink: )

Olmeka (спасибо за то, что научила меня сдержанности)

Diary_of_Dreams (за единомыслие=))

Инна (за рассудительность) 

Alone (он вряд ли зайдет на форум и прочитает это, но все таки хочу сказать, что он был одним из первых, кого я здесь запомнила, и одним из самых ярких людей этого форума)
нетуменяника

Frau Finsternis (за прелестное знание немецкого - уважаю! :wink: )

Сибиряк (за полет мыслей)

MeiLi (Солнце мое!!! обожаю ее!!) и Ведьма пустоши (за помощь, поддержку и тигров... :wink: )

tventin2 (спасибо за критику и просто за то,что он является мыслящим человеком)

еще спасибо Spirit_of_autumn. просто спасибо :wink: 



всем остальным просто спасибо, что они есть здесь, за общение. одно общение - это уже помощь и поддержка=)

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Агата*,а я то за что?В свое время ты мне только говорила заткнуться,это все,что я помню... 8)

----------


## Агата

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*, я тоже это помню 8) я и сейчас считаю, что тогда ты был во многом не прав. но не в это суть. у меня часто бывает так:я сначала кричу, топаю ногами, машу кулаками, а потом начинаю анализировать... и вот тебе спасибо уже за то, что ты подлил масла в огонь, в следствие чего я сделала очень важные выводы. для себя.

----------


## Slipknot

:shock:  Народ-меня не было 4 дня)) а тут столько нового ! )))) 
*Агата*
*alonely*
Вах) Девушки))   8)

----------


## Агата

*Slipknot*, та тут каждый день чето новое :wink: жизнь бурлит, как говорится, особенно с приходом гастролирующего клоуна - Рубена :wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

Огромное спасибо всем кто со мной делился словом...

----------


## MATARIEL

Огромное спасибо всем кто делился со мной словом...

----------


## MATARIEL

Огромное спасибо всем кто делил со мной свое общение...

----------


## MATARIEL

Огромное спасибо всем кто делил со мной свое общение...

----------


## MATARIEL

Огромное спасибо тем кто со мной общался и еще большее тем кто продолжает общаться...)

----------


## Black Swan

гы.. а я щас вывернусь и скажу спасибо Рубену-)
благодаря этому "гастролирующему клоуну" (с)  и Ко участники форума стали сполоченнее что ли..) или мне так показалось

----------


## Black Swan

м.. и ещё.. перечислять фсех тех, кому хотелось бы сказать огромное нечеловеческое спасибо не буду.. ибо склероз  :lol: 
на самом же деле.. списог огласить мне не представляется возможным.. очень многие из вас мне приятны.. поэтому СПАСИБО всем, кто помнит придурочное создание из чата-)

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Агата*,например?
*скажу тебе по секрету,что недавно в личке я повторил то,из за чего ты мне заткнуться говорила. :wink:   :Big Grin:  *

----------


## MATARIEL

Да блин... че за фигня с моими сообщениями...?! *краснеет от вероломного надоедания*)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

> Только не за это.


 а за что?



> Агата,например?


 ээ, какой именно пример тебе нужен? 8) 



> *скажу тебе по секрету,что недавно в личке я повторил то,из за чего ты мне заткнуться говорила.   *


 ужос какой! ти неисправим! 8)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

> За то, что он умеет казаться не тем, кто есть; и быть не тем, кем кажется.)


 другими словами врать, пудрить головы, делать людей пешками в своей партии?
Лап, это могут многие... :roll:  я ненавижу себя за то , что могу это :evil:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Агата*,ну а что я мог сказать человеку,который воспользовавшись своим положением нарушил правила,и который в ответ на мои претензии по этому поводу говорит,что я туплю?По моему такому человеку только туда дорога,и да исполнятся ее сны.

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
 :Big Grin:   а думаю-ух как расстрался))
-кстати-Имя Рубен уже можно использовать как обзывательство-типа-Надоел Как РУбен-или ТЫ мне уже РубЭновым стал!! и тому подобное))

----------


## MATARIEL

*Slipknot*, хыхы... старалсо...)))
"Надеюсь я вам не заРубенил..." - а можно и так...  :Big Grin:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

О, себя 3 раза нашла, прям улыбка не сходит с моего лица  :Big Grin:  
Вам всем-всем спасибо, всем, с кем общаюсь и с кем не пересекалась на форуме - всё равно ваши посты с удовольствием читаю, а также читаю посты старых форумчан. Вообще это хороший форум. чтобы не говорил Рубен, никто никого на су не потталкивает, наоборот, люди помогают друг другу, потому что здесь люди хорошие, а плохие тут не задерживаются. 
ЗЫ Реально, *NamelessChild*, на прощание похоже, ты ни-ни, а то тут без тебя скучно будет)))

----------


## Агата

*NamelessChild*...


> Хватит стебаться.


 уж над кем над кем, но над рубеном... ненавижу его...

----------


## TUSKA

спасибо всем тем,кто меня вспомнил.
мне очень стыдно,но не буду перечислять всех.
 вообще без нета сижу.
огромное спасибо тем,кто борется сейчас с рубеном!

----------


## IncognitO

ну, спасибо всем кто здесь пишет ) поэтому интересно здесь находится и легче становится иногда ) особенно спасибо всем кто ответил в моей темке ))

----------


## prodemo

NamelessChild, ты и меня не забыла... спасибо! извини, что столько гадостей тебе сделала... но ты для меня ЛУЧШАЯ!

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## prodemo

NamelessChild, ты зря так!

----------


## U.F.O.

спасибо тебе Джа за веру с надеждой, спасибо тебе мой господь за любовь (с)

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*

Как же мне тебя найти... Ты отредактировала большинство своих сообщений в апреле 16 года, удалилась из ВК. 
Пожалуйста, напиши мне, я очень тебя ищу.
И.. спасибо тебе!

----------

